# Hirshimoto's and Unexplained Weight loss



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

I was just diagnosed with Hirsimoto's Disease on the 17th and have several large nodules on my thyroid.. I am in what my husband is calling a "mad woman research mode" trying to learn as much as I can as fast as I can. From what I have read I should have weight gain not weight loss.

I've dropped just over 40 pounds this last year & half with no effort or dieting on my part. Does this seem unusual to anyone?

I was sure I was going to come up with Graves Disease, as a few cousins have been treated for it in the past. That would explain the weight loss.

Maybe its just stress? I lost my mother just over a year ago and Hospiced her at home for a couple of years before she passed away. I have NEVER been able to lose weight over the last 14 years no matter how much I exercised. I acctually gained weight when I exercised, never losing even 5 pounds.

Thanks for any input...

Deb


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you have hard copies of all of the labs that have been run? If so, could you please post those, with ranges?


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

*Test 6/15/16 Value Range*

T4,FREE(DIRECT) 1.35 ng/dL 0.82 - 1.77 ng/dL

THYROID PEROXIDASE (TPO) AB 141 IU/mL 0 - 34 IU/mL

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODY <1.0 IU/mL 0.0 - 0.9 IU/mL

TRIIODOTHYRONINE (T3) 130 ng/dL 71 - 180 ng/dL

TSH 0.891 uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.500 uIU/mL

VITAMIN D, 25-HYDROXY 27.7 ng/mL 30.0 - 100.0 ng/mL

PTH, INTACT 23 pg/mL 15 - 65 pg/mL

*6/15/16 Ultrasound Findings :*

Heterogeneous thyroid with indistinct nodules scattered throughout the thyroid.

Right lobe measuring 5.3 x 2.9 x 1.5 cm

Left lobe measures 5.8 x 2.5 x 2.6 cm.

Isthmus is normal thickness at 5 mm

Right Upper: 1 x 0.8 x 0.7 cm

Right Upper: 1.3 x 1.2 x 1.2 cm

Right Mid: 1 x 0.8 x 0.8 cm

Right Mid: 1 x 0.9 x 0.8 cm

Right Lower: 1.8 x 1.7 x 1.3 cm

Isthmus: 1.8 x 1.7 x 1.2 cm

Left Upper: 1.5 x 1.1 x 1 cm

Left Mid: 3.7 x 2.3 x 2.1 cm


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hashi's doesn't just mean hypo. It can mean you flip from hyper to hypo and then back again. In an advanced case, its almost like Hashimoto's and Grave's co-exist. So, it's not unheard of at all.


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

I swear my head is going to be buried in my computer doing research. Thanks for all your replies and help. Now if I could find a really good site on hashi that spells it all out in an easy format. I have a lot of brain fog. I thought I was getting early dementia. It's nice to know I'm not going crazy.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well...you are probably not going to find that website. Because Hashi's doesn't follow one easy path. There are loads of people out there who have it, take one level of meds for the rest of their lives and never are really bothered by it. And then there are others for whom it gets progressively worse and they develop nodules and Grave's-like symptoms and struggle with fluctuating meds. And then there are others who develop cancer. There's no right medication, there's no one right dose, there's no one right treatment plan.

Plain as mud, right?


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

I wonder how long I've had this since I already have 8 nodules with my hashimoto's?

I always figured it was taking care of my mom and my Type 1 that made me feel so run down.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would not rule out Graves until you have had a TSI test. Graves disease can ebb and flow depending on the antibodies active at the time.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Iv had trouble wih my weight... I was diagnosed around 2012. Take a look:


http://imgur.com/fwF1tle


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

Well I've lost 10 more pounds since I started they levothyroxin. I'm not complaining. I need the weight loss its just really weird. No effort, no exercise and no dieting.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I was never heavy. But it looks like I just adjusted my eating habits wihthout realizing it and skipped meals (male btw). When I first started levo I had to make an effort to keep weight on as my metabolism finally began moving. Now I watch my weight, but that has more to do with making sure I don't decrease the effectiveness of my dose.


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

I am a Type 1 diabetic so my eating has always been regulated. I've made no changes in eating or exercising. At the end of May my long acting insulin was changed (A1C dropped in line too!) but that doesn't explain the steady loss of 35 pounds before that.

I was 209 (I gained 100 pds after starting on insulin in 1998) and now I am 162. I was 176 on the 15th of June. I have never been able to lose weight. From 11/2001 to 12/2015 I stayed around 204-210/ In 2001 I stopped eating the ADA 2400 calorie exchage diabetic diet that my endo at the time instisted on and I at least stopped gaining. I just never lost weight no matter how much I exercised even though I dropped my calories to 1200 with no more than 30-35 carbs per meal.

I truely hope that whatever has triggered my metabolism doesn't stop. I'd like to get to a healthy weight again.


----------

